# Furacão ISAAC (Atlântico 2012 #AL09)



## MSantos (22 Ago 2012 às 01:57)

Formou-se o ISAAC, a 9º tempestade do ano no Atlântico, encontra-se a 580km de Guadalupe e as previsões indicam que deve continuar a fortalecer-se à medida que se desloca-se para Este. 

Neste momento o ISAAC apresenta este aspecto um pouco desorganizado:






este sistema pode vir a tornar-se um problema quando se aproximar de Cuba, da Hispaniola e da Jamaica já com intensidade de furacão como parecem indicar as previsões.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2012 às 16:08)

A Tempestade Tropical ISAAC irá afectar Republica Dominicana, Haiti e depois Cuba, posteriormente a Florida.
Apesar do bom aspecto no satélite, a circulação na superfície está um pouco caótica com vários vortices concorrentes conforme descobriu um voo RECON dos Hurricane Hunters. Até que se consolide pode gerar alguma incerteza adicional nas previsões quer do trajecto quer da intensidade.













Imagem tirada a bordo do avião



> A look at the flight director's (meteorologist) station on #NOAA42 in Isaac:


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2012 às 19:18)

O ISAAC ainda não conseguiu alcançar a forçar de furacão, neste momento encontra-se a Sul da ilha Hispaniola e dirige-se para Nordeste em direcção ao Haiti. Mesmo não sendo um furacão as coisas podem complicar-se neste país, que é muito pobre e frágil e ainda se encontra a recuperar de um violento sismo ocorrido há uns anos


----------



## Teles (24 Ago 2012 às 23:23)

Uma foto colocada á minutos no face:


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2012 às 13:10)

A NASA suspendeu o lançamento do Atlas 5 pelo mau tempo que se aproxima de Cabo Canaveral. Parece que o campo de refugiados do Haiti levou com uma bela camada de água.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2012 às 16:22)

O SPC alerta para o risco moderado de tornados hoje no sul da Flórida.


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2012 às 16:33)

O ISAAC encontra-se neste momento a passar pelas Florida Keys no Sul da Florida, mas apenas deverá fazer _landfall_ nos Estados Unidos lá para Quarta-Feira com força de furacão.

O ISAAC a quando da sua passagem pelo Haiti causou 6 mortes e levou à evacuação de mais 14 mil pessoas.


----------



## Teles (26 Ago 2012 às 21:47)

Algumas fotos e vídeos tirados do face:


Sobre Miami:




Sobre Rage Florida:


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2012 às 22:57)

O ISAAC depois de ter enfraquecido imenso devido às montanhas de Hispaniola, e depois à interação com Cuba e também Florida, vai naturalmente começar a intensificar-se a partir daqui quando se libertar de Terra.






O NHC prevê cat1 intenso e cat2 marginal mesmo antes do landfall na costa norte do Golfo, mas não ponho de parte algo mais intenso.
Há uma enorme diferença nos modelos como refere o NHC, com o trajecto no norte do Golfo do GFS a estar quase a 300 milhas a oeste do que prevêm outros modelos como o ECMWF ou UKMO. 

Se o GFS estiver mais certo, podem esperar por mais aumentos do preço da gasolina


----------



## ThaDevilGirl (27 Ago 2012 às 04:23)

Com o ultimo update do NHC, parece que o Isaac vai directamente para New Orleans, 7 anos depois de Katrina.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2012 às 14:26)

A tempestade ISAAC  não se intensificou muito desde ontem, pelo que dificilmente sai daqui um Katrina no tempo que falta para chegar à costa, parece ter a ter alguns problemas com ar seco.


Imagens de satélite do GOES14 no seu modo SRSOR (Super-Rapid Scan Test) em testes até Outubro, com resolução de 1km e actualizações de 1 minuto. 
É um outro mundo assim a meteorologia.

Apenas uma pequena animação de exemplo pois elas ficam demasiado pesadas para pôr aqui:





*Para ver imagem completa seguir estes links:*
http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/~rabin/goes14/loop_srso.html
http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/data/1min/


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2012 às 11:24)

> *Sete anos depois do Katrina, Nova Orleães aguarda novo furacão*
> 
> 
> Sete anos depois de ter sido devastada pelo ciclone Katrina, Nova Orleães, no estado norte-americano do Louisiana, prepara-se agora para enfrentar a tempestade tropical Isaac, que deverá chegar à zona já como furacão.
> ...


28.08.2012 - 09:02 Por PÚBLICO


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2012 às 17:43)

E só agora ao fim de muitas horas a voar no ciclone foram agora encontrados ventos que permitam a classificação de Furacão.

O Isaac durante o dia apesar de ter uma pressão excepcionalmente baixa para uma tempestade tropical, 976 mb, tem um campo de vento bastante alargado e problemas em manter o seu núcleo devido ao ar seco que ingere. Talvez ainda se intensifique um pouco mais.  Apesar de categoria 1 a precipitação e o storm surge poderão ser significativos.











*Volto a sugerir que acompanhem o ciclone com as imagens do satélite GOES 14 em modo rapidscan actualmente em teste, são fascinantes de seguir:
*

http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/~rabin/goes14/loop_srso.html
http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/data/1min/


----------



## Paulo H (28 Ago 2012 às 17:52)

Vince disse:


> E só agora ao fim de muitas horas a voar no ciclone foram agora encontrados ventos que permitam a classificação de Furacão.
> 
> O Isaac durante o dia apesar de ter uma pressão excepcionalmente baixa para uma tempestade tropical, 976 mb, tem um campo de vento bastante alargado e problemas em manter o seu núcleo devido ao ar seco que ingere. Talvez ainda se intensifique um pouco mais.
> 
> ...



Vince, de onde provém esse ar seco que o núcleo ingere? É alguma intrusão em altitude ou provém do arrasto da circulação a norte do ciclone? É que o ciclone está numa zona bastante propicia, mar quente, muita evapotranspiração.. É estranho (não tenho acesso a mapas para verificar as %HR e os ventos a diferentes altitudes)..


----------



## FJC (28 Ago 2012 às 22:17)

Boas.

Alguém tem links de Webcams para acompanhar a entrada em terra do furacão?
obrigado


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2012 às 22:32)

FJC disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Alguém tem links de Webcams para acompanhar a entrada em terra do furacão?
> obrigado




Aqui vai, é so caçadores de tempestades ao pé do furacão.

http://www.tornadovideos.net/pages/full_screen/


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2012 às 22:34)

Paulo H disse:


> Vince, de onde provém esse ar seco que o núcleo ingere? É alguma intrusão em altitude ou provém do arrasto da circulação a norte do ciclone? É que o ciclone está numa zona bastante propicia, mar quente, muita evapotranspiração.. É estranho (não tenho acesso a mapas para verificar as %HR e os ventos a diferentes altitudes)..



Segundo o NHC intrusão de ar seco nos níveis médios, como o núcleo nunca fechou bem o ar introduzia-se em espiral mesmo no interior e o Isaac passou dias a lidar com isso.
Este ano tem havido muito ar seco na zonas onde se formam mais ciclones, ainda hoje se formou uma nova depressão tropical só quando ganhou alguma latitude no Atlântico.
No caso do Isaac algum também vem de terra, algumas zonas dos EUA tem estado com bastante seca.





FJC disse:


> Alguém tem links de Webcams para acompanhar a entrada em terra do furacão?
> obrigado



http://www.wwltv.com/live-stream/exempt
http://live.tvnweather.com/
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/isaac-intercept
http://www.hurricanetrack.com/
http://www.mdottraffic.com/
http://www.wlox.com/global/Category.asp?c=22529
http://www.hurricanetrack.com/
http://www.orangebeach.ws/component...12/1523-tropical-storm-isaac-live-webcam-feed


----------



## FJC (28 Ago 2012 às 22:42)

Vince disse:


> http://www.wwltv.com/live-stream/exempt
> http://live.tvnweather.com/
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/isaac-intercept
> http://www.hurricanetrack.com/
> ...




Obrigado! 

encontrei esta:
http://www.earthcam.com/usa/louisiana/neworleans/bourbonstreet/


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2012 às 00:40)

_Hot tower_ bem no meio.







http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/~rabin/goes14/loop_srso.html


Radar:


----------



## ACalado (29 Ago 2012 às 12:04)

Um dos diques que protege Nova Orleães cedeu às cheias provocadas pelo Isaac

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2012/08/29/um-dos-diques-que-protege-nova-orleaes-cedeu-as-cheias-provocadas-pelo-isaac


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2012 às 12:14)

O furacão Isaac tem-se mantido quase estacionário, coisa que já aparecia em vários modelos desde há uns 2 dias, que ficasse ali algum tempo a "patinar", o que é mau cenário pois gera acumulados de precipitação cada vez maiores. Teve um primeiro landfall curto numa zona de terras baixas, e moveu-se um pouco para oeste regressando o centro à água pelo que não tem sido muito afectado até agora pela interacção com terra.
Hoje é o 7º aniversário do landfall do Katrina em 2005.


----------



## ACalado (29 Ago 2012 às 15:31)

Imagem actual Doppler.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2012 às 15:59)

Já com o centro todo em terra, deverá começar a enfraquecer gradualmente. Mas como se move lentamente, algumas zonas ainda vão levar com muita água








> HURRICANE ISAAC DISCUSSION NUMBER  34
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL092012
> 1000 AM CDT WED AUG 29 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2012 às 17:46)

Ainda ontem à noite ouvi falarem na CNN que as bombas para esgotar a água nas zonas inundáveis não tinham capacidade para o fazer porque retiravam 1 polegada (25mm) por hora e estavam à espera de 2 a 3 polegas (50-75mm) de chuva por hora.


----------



## Teles (29 Ago 2012 às 21:08)

Algumas imagens tiradas do face , e têm direitos de autor próprio:


----------



## Teles (29 Ago 2012 às 23:11)




----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2012 às 01:30)

A epopeia do ISAAC está a terminar, como era previsto o sistema enfraqueceu para a categoria de depressão tropical. O ISAAC foi até agora mais destrutivo furacão da época (que ainda vai a meio).

O NHC já não vai lançar mais avisos relacionados com este sistema, no entanto deverá continuar a largar muita chuva nos EUA nos próximos dias.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Ago 2012 às 12:36)

Alguém sabe os valores acumulados de precipitação provocados por este Furação, sabendo-se que demorou bastante tempo na costa !


----------



## rozzo (31 Ago 2012 às 12:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém sabe os valores acumulados de precipitação provocados por este Furação, sabendo-se que demorou bastante tempo na costa !



Até ver, valores mesmo oficiais vi 15 polegadas, perto de 400mm.

Tinha visto valores não oficiais acima de 20 polegadas, o maior que vi foi mesmo de 30 polegadas, mas provavelmente não foram confirmados, erros de medição muito possivelmente devido ao vento.

Mas certamente surgirão resumos completos nos próximos tempos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2012 às 22:03)

Segundo o Ogimet, no Aeroporto de Nova Orleães o acumulado do furacão foi de 261.8 mm, no dia 29 caíram 188 mm.

O Furacão foi de categoria 1 e vi imagens na tv, o pessoal de Nova Orleães a festejar, que os diques funcionaram e foram bem gastos os mil milhões de dólares, mesmo assim houve um dique que rebentou. Então, se um furacão fraquinho de categoria 1 causou inundações, se fosse um igual ao Katrina, na minha opinião iria ser outra tragédia que os diques estoiravam todos. Será que estou errado?


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2012 às 22:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Furacão foi de categoria 1 e vi imagens na tv, o pessoal de Nova Orleães a festejar, que os diques funcionaram e foram bem gastos os mil milhões de dólares, mesmo assim houve um dique que rebentou. Então, se um furacão fraquinho de categoria 1 causou inundações, se fosse um igual ao Katrina, na minha opinião iria ser outra tragédia que os diques estoiravam todos. Será que estou errado?



A categoria de um furacão é um bocado irrelevante em cenários destes, pois é baseada em vento, ignorando a precipitação e a maré (storm surge), discussão que dá pano para mangas e se arrasta há décadas.

Na minha opinião  há imensos idiotas nestas histórias, e eu não tenho grande simpatia por todos aqueles que por exemplo não evacuaram em zonas onde isso era obrigatório (pelos vistos foram muito poucos comparativamente a 2005), mas também confesso que os maiores idiotas nestas coisas são aqueles gajos que assistem de fora e mandam as suas postas de pescada a achar que que milhões de pessoas devem mudar de um momento para o outro de local onde vivem há dezenas ou centenas de anos.

Algarvio1980, nos EUA há seguramente neste preciso momento mais de 50 mil pessoas a trabalhar neste exacto momento em protecção civil no terreno. 
Sem ofensas, mas deixa-te de patetices,são milhares de pessoas a tentar mitigar o que se passa por lá, já cansa um bocado esse discurso, até nos Açores já vimos há dias como as instituições públicas funcionaram bem apesar de todo o veneno que lançaste.
Quando foi o Gordon não dei por ti a ires ao tópico que durou uma longa madrugada a ires lá elogiar todo o esforço que houve... só te interessa a critica ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2012 às 13:09)

Vince disse:


> A categoria de um furacão é um bocado irrelevante em cenários destes, pois é baseada em vento, ignorando a precipitação e a maré (storm surge), discussão que dá pano para mangas e se arrasta há décadas.
> 
> Na minha opinião  há imensos idiotas nestas histórias, e eu não tenho grande simpatia por todos aqueles que por exemplo não evacuaram em zonas onde isso era obrigatório (pelos vistos foram muito poucos comparativamente a 2005), mas também confesso que os maiores idiotas nestas coisas são aqueles gajos que assistem de fora e mandam as suas postas de pescada a achar que que milhões de pessoas devem mudar de um momento para o outro de local onde vivem há dezenas ou centenas de anos.
> 
> ...



Fiquei esclarecido em relação à categoria do furacão. Quanto às críticas que me fazes a mim, aceito elas mal de mim se não aceitasse não me reconhecia a mim próprio.  Em relação aos Açores, o veneno que lançei foi no sentido que existia zonas mais vulneráveis e que deviam ser evacuadas as pessoas em maior risco, para evitar as tragédias. Mais vale prevenir do que remediar. Mas normalmente, estas tragédias acontecem quando menos se espera como foi o caso da Madeira, no Alentejo e etc. Há que criticar antes e depois louvar quando as coisas correm bem. A vida tem-me ensinado a ser assim, se estou certo ou errado não sei, mas no futuro se estiver errado não sei, mas estarei cá para ver. Por isso, adoro saber a perspectivas das outras pessoas em relação a mim.


----------

